# 2004 Toyota Camry Oil & Transmission Leaks



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

I found leaks on my garage floor under front end (between tires) of 2004 Camry. 195K miles. My mechanic put it on a lift. Leaks around oil pan edges.....new gasket has been ordered. The transmission leak area was in line with the oil pan and toward the driver side. What part of the transmission is this? My mechanic said he would probably have to drop the transmission to fix this. He said he would first try to tighten the bolts. Would a product like TransX fix this problem?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

If he is going the tighten the bolts on the transmission first why didn't he do the same with the oil pan before ordering a gasket? Also, sometimes it's the valve cover gasket & the oil drips making it look like the oil pan is leaking. I can't comment on the transmission until you tell us if it's front or rear wheel drive.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Own experience with 98 4 cyl. This may be different from yours, but may help. 

Oil pan bolts are small and not much torq. I use maybe 8-10 lb more, and also recommended retorqing the bolts after the seal cures. I also rounded some of the bolt heads from rust. If you don't know the size, find out (eg remove one and measure) and have the numbers ready. For 98, not gasket but toyota brand of tube caulk seal (name?). I used right stuff seal. Right stuff is supposed to make removal difficult but I figured this is my last oil pan job. A1 auto had excellent videos on my year. Be obsessive about clean surface and waiting the spec (or more) time for curing. I also redid the exhaust pipe so nothing was in the way. The fit is finicky and fumbling can mess up the seal. 

You might want to join toyota nation forum as well. More heads, more details.
Trans pan will leak as well. My options were cork or rubber gaskets. Forum people recommended rubber. Sorry i forget which brand filter came with the rubber gasket. I think the photo shows or maybe you can call the seller.
Differential cover can leak. This also needs new gasket or seal. Trans and differential were on the drivers side for my car.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

Guap0_ said:


> If he is going the tighten the bolts on the transmission first why didn't he do the same with the oil pan before ordering a gasket? Also, sometimes it's the valve cover gasket & the oil drips making it look like the oil pan is leaking. I can't comment on the transmission until you tell us if it's front or rear wheel drive.


I did the valve cover gasket within the past year and it is ok.
Front wheel drive.
Mechanic did the water pump a couple of weeks ago.
At 195K miles things are starting to leak.
Had a Power steering fluid leak.....just the clamps holding the tubes at the reservoir.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

You likely have main seal leaking on transmission side of engine.
He WILL have to drop trannie to get to it. F-ing $6 part that costs $800 to replace.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I still say tighten the oil pan bolts before you replace the gasket.


----------



## danomac (Sep 2, 2010)

And whatever you do don't dump any of that goop that's supposed to stop leaks in there. I made a mistake of doing that five years ago on my car's engine and now every single seal leaks...

Fix it right the first time and don't take any shortcuts! I'm looking at pulling my engine now to replace all the damn gaskets. Sigh....


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

If the car itself is in good shape
Maybe.?

https://www.ebay.com/b/Complete-Engines-for-Toyota-Camry/33615/bn_1491788


----------

